# Beach seining for shrimp



## loggrhead

Is anyone still doing this,me and my dad used to seine for shrimp on jekyll island years ago(99' long sein net).Is this still legal? What is the best time of year?seems like it was in early summer when we used to go .


----------



## Twenty five ought six

It's still legal.


----------



## Gitterdone

Might want to double check with fish and game.I also have a 100ft. seine,but was told its not leagal because its mono.But that was panama city,FL.


----------



## capt stan

Ya mean like this......

















Just started getting into it last fall. Good family fun!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## larpyn

hey capt stan! i like the way you shrimp. 
never done it that way before. i have seined the ocean for fish but never a river for shrimp.
i have thrown a cast net for 'em until my arms bout fell off though.


----------



## capt stan

larpyn said:


> hey capt stan! i like the way you shrimp.
> never done it that way before. i have seined the ocean for fish but never a river for shrimp.
> i have thrown a cast net for 'em until my arms bout fell off though.



 Nick (allaroundfishing) introduced me to it this past fall. I hated throwing a net for them. This is a great way to spend the day with the family!!! It's a lot of work but it sure is fun.


----------



## maker4life

I've got a friend whose parents live in Pine Harbor(i think that's what it's called) and we would go over there in early September and sein off of Sapelo Isl. Lot's of fun until a dolphin surfaces a few feet away from one of your buddies whose a little skiddish anyways . Then it becomes hilarious !


----------



## Twenty five ought six

> Might want to double check with fish and game.I also have a 100ft. seine,but was told its not leagal because its mono.But that was panama city,FL.



I think it is not legal in Florida due to the no-net laws.

We used to do it off the south end of Jekyll Island.  A lot of fun.


----------



## loggrhead

Hey capt stan, where do you get the net and what times of the year??Thanks for the photos, sure brings back some good memories!!


----------



## sentrysam

*not 4 sure*

I have also done this,it's work for an old fat man like myself but the outcome is normaly favorable to folke that like seafood..I am thinking that March is the time we did it..Water was rather cool and a lotta bottlenose dolphin were close ,i'm talkin reach out and pet close,Take at least 4 large coolers ,and plenty of ice,,,we had a 100 ft net on ten ft pvc pipes at each end.one person stayed shallow ,the other walked straight out and made a loop around to the beach,,caught bookoo mullet also,,you ever tried smoked mullett,,,de-licious,,,ss


----------



## allaroundfishin

The best time is around the end of Sept. As far as location to het a net I know a guy he sits down in Jekyll and sells them. I have to find his card and number. I guy in Hinesville Ga also makes them you can look him on on yahoo. or google but i dont know his prices. 

You cant use a mono net in FL. And the limit in FL in a 5 gallon bucket so it isnt really worth the cost of the net.

Ga you have to be 100ft or less and they can be picky so I got a 99 and then after I used it a few times, I cut about 15 feet off of it just alot easier to use and handle. The Ga limit is 48qts.

Hope that helps you out.


----------



## capt stan

And there ya have it!


----------



## allaroundfishin

Heres the link for the guy in hinesville ga that makes seine nets.

http://curriecustomnets.com/


----------



## loggrhead

Thanks for everyones input


----------



## kountryboy

Also you can contact custom nets in Norman Park Ga.His email is
customnets@yahoo.com.He also makes flag and gill nets


----------



## Lamar131

Fall is definately the best time of year.  We have a place at halfmoon near St Catherines island and every year we get our limit and I am talking grilling size shrimp not the little friers.  good luck


----------



## crackerdave

Man,that sure brings back some great memories! I remember when our whole "tribe" would spend the weekends near Ponte Vedra beach in N.E. Florida,pulling a net and eatin' high on the hog.Back then,you could camp out on the beach and do pretty much whatever you wanted to,as long as you stayed on the beach.Now you can't even WALK on that beach without some yankee screaming at you for trespassing! 

Thanks for the links to the net-makers  - that's a dying craft,and it's hard to find netmakers anymore.


----------



## swamp hunter

Back in the day ,we would build nets on the front of our boats like bulldozer blades and just kill um in S. Miami , Winter ,Full moon. they,d be running out the bay on as strong outgoing tide and it was COOL!!. Then we got a billion cubans come on over. once they figgured out you could sell them, Well, Let,s just say , I didn,t like carring a pistol, just to go shrimping


----------



## GT-40 GUY

When I lived in New Orleans I would take the family to low bridges on the coast. We would take a can of dog or cat food poked holes in it with an al or knife then tied a line to it. We would wait till it got dark and dropped the can to the bottom and waited for about half an hour then throw a 6' cast net over the can. Worked very well.

Best night doing this (about 3 hours) we filled a 48 qt. cooler of shrimp and about 30 blue crabs.

gt40


----------



## horse2292

GT-40 GUY said:


> When I lived in New Orleans I would take the family to low bridges on the coast. We would take a can of dog or cat food poked holes in it with an al or knife then tied a line to it. We would wait till it got dark and dropped the can to the bottom and waited for about half an hour then throw a 6' cast net over the can. Worked very well.
> 
> Best night doing this (about 3 hours) we filled a 48 qt. cooler of shrimp and about 30 blue crabs.
> 
> gt40



illegal in ga

I got my net for $250. We go pretty regular. Only wierd part is going late at night and working the deep end. we only go at night anyway.


----------



## GT-40 GUY

horse2292,

What is illegal? The baiting or the net or both?

Thanks for the info.

gt40

PS: Come to think of it I don't remember checking if it was legal or not in La. I knew a lot of people that did it that way when they didn't have a boat.


----------

